# levar (gramática)



## Eczka

Olá! Estou a aprender o português com a “plataforma de português online”, que está um programa do governo de Portugal. Estou preso com uma prova e não posso continuar sem dado uma reposta.

Tenho que encontrar os verbos em parênteses:

Há duas semanas, fizemos uma viagem ao Algarve e (nós/encontrar) com os nossos amigos. Eles (levar) a lugares muito bonitos.

Penso que dever ser:

“Há duas semanas, fizemos uma viagem ao Algarve e nos encontrámos com os nossos amigos. Eles levaram-nos a lugares muito bonitos.”

Mais, não está correto. Onde está o erro? Quero continuar com o seguente aula mais não posso sem a reposta correta.


----------



## guihenning

Eczka said:


> Mas, não está correto. Onde está o erro? Quero continuar com a aula a seguir, mas não posso sem a reposta correta.


Não vejo nenhum erro. Não seria, talvez: _Há duas semanas, fizemos uma viagem ao Algarve e encontrámo-nos com os nossos amigos. Eles levaram-nos a lugares muito bonitos. ?_


----------



## Eczka

Isso! Funcionou! Mas quão irritante - não aprendi isso na aula. Obrigada!


----------



## machadinho

Eczka said:


> Isso! Funcionou! Mas quão que irritante - não aprendi isso na aula. Obrigada!


Bem-vinda ao fórum!


----------



## pfaa09

Estava errada porque a colocação pronominal é diferente nas variantes brasileira e europeia.
_nos encontrámos_ é usual no Brasil, _encontrámo-nos_ é usual na Europa.
Nós, falantes da língua portuguesa, entendemos as duas formas, mas estas são algumas das diferenças entre as variantes.


----------



## Carfer

Não há, de facto, nenhum erro, se bem que, como bem observou o guihenning, a ênclise seja a posição mais comum do pronome, portanto '_encontrámo-nos_'. 
E, já agora, '_quão_' também é possível, visto que expressa intensidade numa frase exclamativa. Não é invulgar em Portugal, mas ocorre sobretudo em linguagem mais cuidada e também se nota alguma tendência para o abandono do advérbio.

P.S. Entretanto, entrou o post do pfaa. Continuo a pensar que não é um erro, não me parece que viole nenhuma regra que imponha a ênclise. Agora que o uso não é habitualmente a próclise, realmente não.


----------



## guihenning

Queria que houvesse um português que me pudesse responder a uma pergunta: como é que se considera "nos encontrámos" um erro no português europeu? Tudo bem, sabemos todos que não é a forma usual, mas baseada no quê seria erro? Não há nenhuma regra que impeça a próclise, nem há nenhuma regra que obrigue a ênclise. Tenho notado o quão peremptórios têm sido os portugueses em matéria de colocação pronominal. O que parece prevalecer no ensino luso do idioma, principalmente a estrangeiros, é tachar como errado aquilo que, na pior da hipóteses, seria inadequado ou pouco usual. Digo isso porque um exercício do português do Brasil idêntico a esse teria ambas as respostas corretas. "encontramo-nos" ou "nos encontramos". De (muito) longe a mais usual é a segunda, mas não tem como dizer que a outra está errada só porque pouco se usa. Se fosse para invalidar a questão, alguma justificativa gramatical teria de ter.

P.S cruzei-me com o Carfer.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu disse que estava errado no contexto do exercício, ou seja, dei a razão pela qual não foi permitido avançar.


----------



## Carfer

Talvez o que estivesse em causa no exercício fosse aquela "coisa" da queda do _'s_' final de '_encontrámos', _mas, se assim era, o autor do exercício deveria deixá-lo claro, doutra forma não há maneira de o aluno entender porque é que a resposta não é dada como correcta. Temos que admitir que se é rejeitada sem explicação, é natural que seja tomada por errada.


----------



## gato radioso

Não sei se é ir longe de mais, mas podía ser que houvesse -em Portugal- alguma diferença na frequência de uso -não falo de correção- das duas formas entre a língua falada e a escrita?
Por acaso tenho reparado (ou ao menos essa é a minha impressão) que os nativos quando falam parece que tendem menos à ênclise do que normalmente pode achar-se em textos.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Não sei se é ir longe de mais, mas podía ser que houvesse -em Portugal- alguma diferença na frequência de uso -não falo de correção- das duas formas entre a língua falada e a escrita?
> Por acaso tenho reparado (ou ao menos essa é a minha impressão) que os nativos quando falam parece que tendem menos à ênclise do que normalmente pode achar-se em textos.



Diferença há sempre e em todas as línguas, creio eu. Ninguém fala exactamente como escreve, mas é manifesto exagero rejeitar uma resposta à qual não há gramaticalmente nada a apontar e que é perfeitamente entendível. Sê-lo-ia mesmo que se tratasse de exercício destinado a nativos, quanto mais tratando-se de ensinar português a estrangeiros.


----------



## gato radioso

Concordo totalmente.
É bom que haja exactitude, mas sem cair no exagero.
Se formos além do que é razoável em qualquer ámbito, nem as coisas ficam realmente bem feitas porque perdem a sua utilidade, nem se ajuda a ninguém.


----------



## Eczka

Obrigada a todos - penso que entendo agora. Aprendi Português com uma professora brasileira antes, mas atualmente preciso aprender Português de Portugal por meu trabalho. Pior ainda, falo espanhol e as vezes penso que no fim sempre vou a falar a variedade de Portunhol.


----------



## Carfer

Eczka said:


> Obrigada a todos - penso que entendo agora. Aprendi Português com uma professora brasileira antes, mas atualmente preciso aprender Português de Portugal por meu trabalho. Pior ainda, falo espanhol e as vezes penso que no fim sempre vou a falar a variedade de Portunhol.



Não se preocupe. A diferença entre as duas variantes está longe de ser tão grande como por vezes se pensa ou dá a entender e, sobretudo, não cria nenhum problema de compreensão. Use o português do Brasil, que toda a gente a irá entender e que não causa nenhuma rejeição em Portugal. Aos poucos e com a experiência, ir-se-á aproximando do português europeu (se achar que é mesmo indispensável, do que duvido se o objectivo for apenas a relação comercial). O portunhol dará mais nas vistas, naturalmente, mas também não será por aí que irá ter problemas sérios. Não é que lhe desaconselhe aprender português correcto, que vale a pena, digo-lhe é que não faça disso um bicho-de-sete-cabeças.

P.S. Para que não fiquem dúvidas, quando falo de variantes refiro-me à portuguesa e à brasileira. O portunhol, obviamente, não é variante nenhuma, é um arremedo, um sucedâneo tosco que, ainda assim, permite a comunicação.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> ...E, já agora, '_quão_' também é possível, visto que expressa intensidade numa frase exclamativa. Não é invulgar em Portugal, mas ocorre sobretudo em linguagem mais cuidada e também se nota alguma tendência para o abandono do advérbio.


Concordo. Aceitaria melhor com a presença do verbo "ser" no final. _Mas quão irritante *é*. _(numa linguagem mais cuidada que Carfer mencionou).
Sem a presença do verbo "ser", não sendo de todo um erro, não deixa de soar estranho.


----------



## Carfer

Só para clarificar. Expressei-me mal quando falei em '_cuidada_'. Estava a pensar mais em '_literária_' e afastada da linguagem corrente, do dia-a-dia. Não queria dizer que fosse mais correcta ou preferível, até porque _'quão_' tem já um certo sabor arcaizante, sem prejuízo de ainda poder ser útil. Por exemplo, '_Mas quão irritante!_' e '_Mas que irritante!_' podem transmitir ligeiras diferenças de sentido. '_Mas que irritante!_' será preferível a '_Mas quão irritante!_' se, além de se querer dizer que é muito irritante, se quiser também transmitir uma ideia de rejeição, de protesto (_'Chiça! Mas que irritante!'_). _'Mas quão irritante!_' traduz mais a admiração e sublinha, sobretudo, factualmente, a (grande) dimensão da irritação. É melhor para constatar o simples facto de que é muito irritante do que para manifestar o desagrado e, nalguns casos, pode até introduzir um contraponto e, de certa maneira, transmitir uma ideia de conformismo, de aceitação: _'F... é boa pessoa, mas quão (tão) irritante!'. 'Quão_' sublinha aquela característica negativa, mas está implícito que o falante se conforma com ela. Se dissesse _'que irritante!_' o que ressaltaria seria, frequentemente, a censura, o desagrado que essa característica provoca.
Acrescentar-lhe o verbo pediria, penso, uma explicitação. '_Mas quão irritante é ouvi-lo!_', por exemplo.


----------



## machadinho

Acho esse uso de 'quão' sem um 'tão', ou pelo menos fora dum contexto de comparação, um decalque do inglês --- no caso, imagino, uma tradução literal de _'how annoying'_. Talvez eu vá ao Corpus do Português pesquisar as ocorrências de 'quão [adjetivo]' da metade do século vinte para trás e tirar esta questão a limpo. Vendo por alto, no meu corpus de uso pessoal, nem no Machado nem no Eça nem no Garrett, ocorre muito desse 'quão' fora de contexto comparativo. Sempre ou quase sempre vem junto de um 'tão'. Mesmo quando falta o 'tão', o contexto é comparativo. Em geral é assim:

Camões, grande Camões, *quão* semelhante / Acho teu fado ao meu quando os cotejo. (Garrett, citando Bocage)

Rubião fez um gesto, Palha outro; mas *quão* diferentes! (Machado)​No entanto, e aqui agradeço sinceramente à grande sensibilidade linguística de @pfaa09 por ter esclarecido bastante a questão para mim, de fato, acompanhada de verbo, a construção fica mais palatável para quem, como eu, é melindrosa demais com estrangeirismos. No meu corpus há poucas ocorrências de 'quão' não-comparativo mas com o verbo. Há algumas:

O que nos deve consolar de tudo isto, é a marcha brilhante das coisas políticas, e os altos serviços prestados pelo Sr. Zacharias. S. Excia., reservando-se o mais que pode nas manifestações da tribuna, apenas aparece lá de quando em quando, para dizer algumas palavras dúbias e desdenhosas, como cabe a um ministro, provando *quão* pequena é a distância que vai de um presidente de conselho a Sganarello. (Machado)​Nessa citação faz todo sentido o comentário do @Carfer acima, pois há uma _medição_ de magnitude ou intensidade do adjetivo em jogo. Reparem que nesta citação *não* cabe colocar 'que' no lugar de 'quão'. 

Sugiro a seguinte _hipótese:_ Quando não há comparação, faz-se necessária uma *medição* de intensidade. Nos usos que, na minha opinião, pecam por anglicismo não percebo qualquer ideia de medição ou comparação envolvida. Mesmo quando há o verbo.

Quão bonito é o seu filho!​É uma construção possível? Sim. Mas não sentem nela um ar de afetação, de falta de naturalidade?
[edição: enxugando]​


----------



## Carfer

Até agora, nunca ninguém me tinha dito que essa construção fosse um estrangeirismo nem sei em que se possa fundamentar essa afirmação. A simples semelhança de construção não me parece bastante, mas, obviamente, posso estar enganado. Sou apenas um utilizador comum da língua sem nenhuma formação específica na área, por isso não fazer assegurar nada nem vou insistir.
Pode ser, contudo, que o uso português seja mais amplo do que o brasileiro. Comparando o Priberam com o Aulete (os dois que tenho em linha), o Priberam regista uso em frases exclamativas que o Aulete não contempla. E, em Portugal pelo menos, não dou por nenhum aumento da frequência do '_quão_', antes pelo contrário.


> *quão*
> (latim _quam_)
> _advérbio_
> 2. Indica grau ou intensidade, em frases exclamativas (ex.: _quão escura é a noite!_).
> "quão", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Consulte o significado / definição de quão no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. [consultado em 25-10-2018].



E exemplos do uso em frases exclamativas, como a da Eczka, já os encontro em Camões e Rodrigues Lobo


> Camões
> Oh quão caro me custa o entender-te,
> Quão mal está no caso quem cuida que a mudança de lugar muda a dor do sentimento





> Rodrigues Lobo
> Fermoso Tejo meu, quão diferente



Pessoalmente, não vejo nada de mal em '_mas quão irritante'._

P.S. Quanto à invocada brusquidão, @machadinho, faz muito bem. Mal de nós se começarmos a autocensurar-nos e a poupar nas palavras para não ferir susceptibilidades imaginárias. Para censura, bastam as que já há e as que previsivelmente hão-de vir e nos hão-de querer impor. Por mim, não se preocupe, diga o que tem a dizer com a força que achar necessária. Sei que não há intenção de ofender, não sou de natureza particularmente sensível e, ainda por cima, venho de uma profissão em que chamar os bois pelos nomes faz frequentemente a diferença.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também tenho uma ojeriza do uso brasileiro atual de quão pra tudo, que a mim não passa de uma tradução mal-ajeitada do inglês.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> E exemplos do uso em frases exclamativas, como a da Eczka, já os encontro em Camões e Rodrigues Lobo


É... estou enganada.  Faz bem à alma.



Carfer said:


> P.S. Quanto à invocada brusquidão, @machadinho, faz muito bem. Mal de nós se começarmos a autocensurar-nos e a poupar nas palavras para não ferir susceptibilidades imaginárias. Para censura, bastam as que já há e as que previsivelmente hão-de vir e nos hão-de querer impor. Por mim, não se preocupe, diga o que tem a dizer com a força que achar necessária. Sei que não há intenção de ofender, não sou de natureza particularmente sensível e, ainda por cima, venho de uma profissão em que chamar os bois pelos nomes faz frequentemente a diferença.


Muito obrigada, Carfer.  Não tem jeito. É que não acerto o tom saindo duma discussão odiosa e vindo escrever aqui.



Vanda said:


> Eu também tenho uma ojeriza do uso brasileiro atual de quão pra tudo, que a mim não passa de uma tradução mal-ajeitada do inglês.


Yeah! Isso aí, Vanda!  Ufa, não estou louca.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Diferença há sempre e em todas as línguas, creio eu. Ninguém fala exactamente como escreve, mas é manifesto exagero rejeitar uma resposta à qual não há gramaticalmente nada a apontar e que é perfeitamente entendível. Sê-lo-ia mesmo que se tratasse de exercício destinado a nativos, quanto mais tratando-se de ensinar português a estrangeiros.


Por esse "exagero" é que me manifestei lá em #7, porque parece ser o tom geral. Dia desses, um colega português aplicou teste de colocação pronominal a uns alunos e por um problema não pôde comparecer à escola para corrigi-lo, pediu-me que fosse fazer a correção dos exercícios. Deixou tudo pronto, eu só precisaria comparar as respostas dos alunos com as respostas prontas que ele tinha deixado. Para a minha surpresa, todas as respostas com próclise eram consideradas erradas, inválidas. O caso era o mesmo deste do fio: construção menos usual no português europeu, mas que gramaticalmente não era censurável. Ainda depois descobrimos que mesmo ele tenderia à próclise nuns dois casos das cinco orações do exercício. Indaguei se era assim mesmo e ele respondeu de pronto que sim, que nesses exercícios a próclise é "inculta". Antes disso, quase fui linchado no Reddit por discordar que uma determinada frase estivesse errada por ter próclise. Assinalei com cautela que não estava errada, apenas não-usual no português europeu, embora não fosse impossível. Sabíamos todos que não era o mais usual para o padrão europeu, mas que não tinha como invalidar. Quase apanhei. E quem disse e tem dito isso são pessoas das Letras, algumas acabadas de sair da UC ou da Faculdade de Letras de Lisboa.
O problema é que pelo tamanho do Brasil, é muito mais fácil encontrar conteúdo daquele país, o que acaba por influenciar quem aprende a língua. A tendência proclítica do nosso português também tende a se assemelhar mais com a colocação pronominal dos outros romances, outro ponto que tende a jogar a favor da próclise. A visão geral e atual que parece haver entre os professores de pt-PT é que a próclise seja um brasileirismo e que a menos que haja uma regra que expressamente a peça, está errado. Eu não me meto mais, mas acho complicado, porque, ironicamente, se formos comparar todas as vezes que isto ou aquilo é de rigor, é provável que os casos que pedem próclise sejam mais numerosos que aqueles que pedem a elegantíssima ênclise.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei que lhe diga, @guihenning . Fico tentado a pensar que provavelmente o que você teve foi azar com os colegas que encontrou e que não é um fenómeno generalizado, mas que sei eu? Não tenho nenhum contacto com o sistema de ensino, e nos tempos que correm parece que a falta de senso é o que mais abunda, por isso não sei se me hei-de admirar. Ainda assim, nesse caso particular, parece não haver dúvida de quem é o "inculto".


----------



## machadinho

Por que essa cruzada pela próclise contra a ênclise, guihenning? Já falei: faça como em Minas. Nem próclise nem ênclise.


----------



## IuliiaZakh

Eczka said:


> Olá! Estou a aprender o português com a “plataforma de português online”, que está um programa do governo de Portugal. Estou preso com uma prova e não posso continuar sem dado uma reposta.
> 
> Tenho que encontrar os verbos em parênteses:
> 
> Há duas semanas, fizemos uma viagem ao Algarve e (nós/encontrar) com os nossos amigos. Eles (levar) a lugares muito bonitos.
> 
> Penso que dever ser:
> 
> “Há duas semanas, fizemos uma viagem ao Algarve e nos encontrámos com os nossos amigos. Eles levaram-nos a lugares muito bonitos.”
> 
> Mais, não está correto. Onde está o erro? Quero continuar com o seguente aula mais não posso sem a reposta correta.


Ohhh=/ same problem. Thank you all guys for help!


----------



## Kauane

Ola estou estudando Inglês, pelo meu curso.Mas eu teho dificuldade de melhorar meu speaking, e acho que isso é porque eu não sei passado e futuro e isso é horrivel, por isso acho que tenho que estudar mais estes tempos verbais o que vocês acham?


----------



## guihenning

IuliiaZakh said:


> Ohhh=/ same problem. Thank you all guys for help!


The accepted answer for the test is apparently _Há duas semanas, fizemos uma viagem ao Algarve e encontrámo-nos com os nossos amigos. Eles levaram-nos a lugares muito bonitos._


----------



## Guigo

Pois surgiu, recentemente, uma outra questão, ocorrida em Portugal, com uma aluna brasileira, que mesmo estando 'correta' do ponto vista gramatical, teve notas rebaixadas, por usar o sotaque brasileiro (algo que nem existe, na verdade). A professora, que rebaixou as notas, teve a anuência do diretor da escola e proclamou que a referida aluna 'expressava-se com uma fala errada'. Há um canal que ensina português da Europa, no youtube, _Portuguese with Leo_, onde o mesmo apregoa que o sotaque português é o certo e, sutil como um rinoceronte, debocha do sotaque brasileiro. Interessante que o nome do tal canal está em inglês. 
Tive vários colegas portugueses e um angolano, nos meus tempos de escola e universidade, e nunca vi ou ouvi os mesmos serem corrigidos por nossos professores, por causa de seus sotaques.

Matérias de 2021.
'A professora mandou minha filha pôr o lápis na boca para treinar sotaque português', diz brasileira
Português brasileiro rende nota menor e discriminação em escolas e universidades de Portugal


----------



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> Pois surgiu, recentemente, uma outra questão, ocorrida em Portugal, com uma aluna brasileira, que mesmo estando 'correta' do ponto vista gramatical, teve notas rebaixadas, por usar o sotaque brasileiro (algo que nem existe, na verdade). A professora, que rebaixou as notas, teve a anuência do diretor da escola e proclamou que a referida aluna 'expressava-se com uma fala errada'. Há um canal que ensina português da Europa, no youtube, _Portuguese with Leo_, onde o mesmo apregoa que o sotaque português é o certo e, sutil como um rinoceronte, debocha do sotaque brasileiro. Interessante que o nome do tal canal está em inglês.
> Tive vários colegas portugueses e um angolano, nos meus tempos de escola e universidade, e nunca vi ou ouvi os mesmos serem corrigidos por nossos professores, por causa de seus sotaques.
> 
> Matérias de 2021.
> 'A professora mandou minha filha pôr o lápis na boca para treinar sotaque português', diz brasileira
> Português brasileiro rende nota menor e discriminação em escolas e universidades de Portugal


Infelizmente tenho de concordar. Existe, sim, preconceito linguístico relativamente ao português do Brasil. É algo que vai ter de mudar mas vai demorar algum tempo até que estas situações deixem de ocorrer. E o exemplo vai ter que vir, em primeiro lugar, dos governantes, com especial foco no Ministério das Educação e nos professores das escolas e universidades portuguesas. Enquanto este modo de pensar bafiento continuar a ser veiculado e legitimado por estas pessoas o preconceito vai continuar bem vivo na sociedade portuguesa em geral.


----------

